# Aquarisol as Preventative



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

Does anyone use Aquarisol as a preventative? I've read conflicting reports of adding 1 tsp per gallon on a weekly basis with water changes as a preventative. It would be for a lone betta, no tank mates - I know copper based products are harmful to a lot of other creatures.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

IMO/E, the only "preventative" you need is good water maintenance, good quality food and good water temp.


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks Lion Mom! I would prefer not to use additives unless it will really help.

Also, on the topic of additives, any thoughts on Vita-chem for treating torn fins? I've seen it on other websites but not so much on this forum, which I trust a lot.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

ansalong said:


> Thanks Lion Mom! I would prefer not to use additives unless it will really help.
> 
> Also, on the topic of additives, any thoughts on Vita-chem for treating torn fins? I've seen it on other websites but not so much on this forum, which I trust a lot.


Sorry, never heard of it. 

As for treatment of torn fins, a lot of people recommend daily water changes along with adding dissolved aquarium salt (forgot the dosage) for 10 days.


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

That's basically what I've been doing, so I will just keep that up.
Thank you! Happy new year!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

You're welcome and Happy New Year to you as well!


----------

